# AXE - Archer Materials



## shinobi346 (22 July 2007)

Archer Exploration is another uranium explorer about to open on the market. Uranium South Australia is providing administration services for them and in return USA holders get priority in applying for AXE shares.

I have noticed on AXE's homepage the priority offer has been oversubscribed and closed within 5 days. This is what what posted:

"Please Note: UraniumSA Limited Shareholders Priority Offer
Just five days after opening its Initial Public Offering (IPO) for a maximum of $7m shares, Archer Exploration Limited today announced that it had closed its Priority Offer to UraniumSA Limited shareholders heavily oversubscribed. USA shareholders had been allocated $1m of stock on a first-come-first-served basis, and the response has been overwhelming. Many applicants requested the maximum shareholder allocation of $25,000.

USA shareholders who were not successful in gaining shares under Archer’s Priority Offer will have their applications considered in the $6m Public Offer, which remains open for subscription. In particular, no shares will be formally allotted in the Priority Offer until the Public Offer closes, so Priority Applicants are urged NOT to contact Archer at this stage. Archer emphasises that no information can be provided at this stage as to whether Priority Applicants have been successful in gaining a Priority allocation.

Response to the $6m Public Offer has also been enthusiastic. The Public Offer is currently planned to remain open until Friday 27th July, but intending applicants are urged to complete their applications as soon as possible. The directors have the right to close the Public Offer early should the shares be fully subscribed before 27th July.

The prospectus is available by clicking on “Prospectus” on this page. Hard copies of the prospectuses are available by contacting Computershare on 1300 738 349 (within Australia)."


Noting that USA priority applications that have missed out will be moved over to the public offer, and that the public offer is still open and allocated on a first come first served basis, there should still be a good chance USA holders that applied will get a share of the company, hopefully.



http://www.archerexploration.com.au/


----------



## Ken (22 July 2007)

I sent my cheque away. the day it opened. 

I rang the broker who was running it to get an allocation.  And guess what! 

Out of all the shares allocated the clients of the broker that is running the float had pretty said $5million out of $7 million was already raised.  The broker was pretty much laughing, saying "yeah mate you got no chance".

This is a similar play to AXT. Thats why I sent my cheque away.

I think they will open 30 cents plus like most of them in the area.

I dont expect to get an allocation. This float will be another example of getting an allocation if your close to the source.


----------



## REA (22 July 2007)

Hi Ken   I also sent my cheque away on the first day and I notice it has been cashed.   That means nothing,  with my dealings with Origin they were also oversubscribed  they cashed the cheque and kept the money for a few weeks and in the end I only got a quarter of my entitlement plus a refund cheque.   You have to be in it to have a chance though so good luck.


----------



## Ken (22 July 2007)

Yes this was  also my thinking.

I wanted to sent in for $25,000 but I figured they will be need 520 shareholders on their list, so I sent in $2000 as that was the min.

Experience tells me that with these sorts of floats in the area they will be drilling, they tend to open well.

As they always refer to MOX drill results etc.

Will see how it all goes.


----------



## shinobi346 (23 July 2007)

I hope not. I missed out when USA was launched because it took a long time for that priority prospectus to be sent out to me. many MTN investors on this board at that time complained of the same thing so when I got the sticker for AXE nice and early I was pretty happy that at least that wasnt happening again.


I hope theres still a chance. My logic goes like this:

All priority applications for AXE would have been received by now.

All AXE priority applications that missed out have been transferred to the public offer. as per the announcement on the webpage

Since the public offer is still open and hasnt closed yet I'm assuming it hasnt been oversubscribed yet.

the public offer opened later and ends later than the priority offer so forms for the public offer would have been sent later. 

having likely been sent in before most public offer applications, the priority applications should still be allocated first and all get allocated.

This is all assuming all forms have been processed so far and the information on their site is up to date.

will be interesting to see how it goes. I too think this one will rise upon opening like other u ipos before it.


----------



## Ken (25 July 2007)

http://www.archerexploration.com.au/pdf/070725_MediaRelease.pdf

Heavily oversubscribed was always going to be the case.

They are in West Roxby which is basically olympic damn stomping ground.

AXE will be littered with uranium. 

It doesn't stop at a fence line, I'll give you the tip.

I expect my cheque to come back. I sent my cheque off day 1.

I sent several cheques off for AXT and they all came back.

I spoke with the broker running the ship, as I stated, and the chances of getting in through the public lotto are not good.

I think we are looking at a 30 % chance of getting in.


----------



## shinobi346 (26 July 2007)

My sister posted her form off on the first day before the public offer opened and she tells me her cheque still hasn't been cashed. Which is strange because I wouldnt thought AXE would want to hold on to the money regardless. the form was sent in my registered post so it was unlikely to have gotten lost.


----------



## Ken (2 August 2007)

Wouldnt be the worst thing to get the cheque back in todays market conditions...

Few investors might be a little bit tighter on the floats now...

Will be an interesting open after it was over subscribed heavily...


----------



## powerkoala (2 August 2007)

until today, i haven't received any news whether i got my allocation or not. i apply first day when they send me the priority offer. 
not even return cheque or anything.
are they supposed to be listing on 13 august?
anyone received their allocation yet?


----------



## YELNATS (2 August 2007)

powerkoala said:


> until today, i haven't received any news whether i got my allocation or not. i apply first day when they send me the priority offer.
> not even return cheque or anything.
> are they supposed to be listing on 13 august?
> anyone received their allocation yet?




According to the prospectus:

Expected Allotment Date August 3, 2007
Proposed date of trading Shares on ASX to commence August 14, 2007.

I was a bit late applying for the priority offer but still met the dealine and my cheque was cleared in time.

Will have to sit tight and wait probably a day or two.

regards YN.


----------



## Ken (2 August 2007)

A lot of people will look to sell on open I suspect.


So there may be an opportunity to get in closer to entry price than first thought.


----------



## powerkoala (2 August 2007)

Ken said:


> A lot of people will look to sell on open I suspect.
> 
> 
> So there may be an opportunity to get in closer to entry price than first thought.




no idea about this. but mavusi resources (MAV) just opened at 36c. it listed yesterday when all the shares got bloodshed. let see what happen later.


----------



## Ken (3 August 2007)

I missed out as expected, looks like another example of mates rates.


Congrats to anyone who got on.


----------



## YELNATS (14 August 2007)

YELNATS said:


> According to the prospectus:
> 
> Expected Allotment Date August 3, 2007
> Proposed date of trading Shares on ASX to commence August 14, 2007.
> ...




My application missed out too.

However, AXE is due to start trading at 11.30am today.

At present there are 2 buy quotes above 50c and 7 at or below 20c the par value!!!

Strange???

Will be interesting to see how it goes today and whether it may be at an attractive buy price in the days and weeks ahead.

regards YN.


----------



## surfingman (14 August 2007)

Is anyone buying in today that missed out on offer? I just brought a small parcel @ .16 see how they go... seems like a bit of a low demand today which is a concern.


----------



## surfingman (14 August 2007)

AXE is showing up Axiom Energy Limited in Etrade whats doing there? Axiom is a bio-diesel company very weird....


----------



## YELNATS (14 August 2007)

surfingman said:


> Is anyone buying in today that missed out on offer? I just brought a small parcel @ .16 see how they go... seems like a bit of a low demand today which is a concern.




Glad I missed out on the application. A bit of a fizzer. Those that got their allocation must be disapppointed. Could be a good entry point at 16-17c though.


----------



## Ken (30 August 2007)

I think they were unlucky.

To open the day they did.

If they had have listed the week before no doubt it would have opened well above issue price.

But speculative money has left the market a little bit.

When everything cools off.

AXE may just come up to the same value of its peers.

With the way the share is set up they have great leverage to success.

35 million shares on issue.

Once investors who just wanted the stag disappear, watch the sell side dry up, and it will be a hard stock to get a hold of just like your AXT, VMS, etc.

Any good news in the area an nearolgy for AXE should give it some momentum leading into drilling.

I have no doubt that holding onto AXE for 12 months will give an opportunity to sell above 20 cents.

So theres at least 20% to be made in my opinion.

Just have to be patient.

I wouldnt say load up, but there will be some good news out of South Australia with all the drilling going on.


----------



## Ken (19 September 2007)

AXE, SRZ, CRJ, VMS, USA, TOE

All some very unloved exploration companies.

They are South Australia copper belt.

Seems to have lost its shine.


----------



## Ken (24 September 2007)

Any thoughts on the market depth?

The sellers have dried up big time.

If we close above 17 cents, we would be at an all time closing high.  

What does this mean considering the stock floated at 20 cents?

I anticipate some more positive news considering the amount of drilling going on in the area. Nearolgy could be back in business with the market on the move again.

Disclosure I hold. 

Roxby West is Olympic dam territory.


----------



## Aussie2Aussie (19 November 2007)

Does anyone have an opinion on this stock.

Although the issue was over subscribed, they listed at the height of the August sub prime falls and have never really recovered. $6m in the bank.

At early stages of exploration, might explain the languishing share price.


----------



## Aussie2Aussie (11 December 2007)

Aussie2Aussie said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on this stock.
> 
> Although the issue was over subscribed, they listed at the height of the August sub prime falls and have never really recovered. $6m in the bank.
> 
> At early stages of exploration, might explain the languishing share price.




Something has put a rocket under this share over the last 2 days.

As I said above, the share has been ignored, then yesterday it was being bought up in the afternoon. Todays volume is significantly more than its daily average over the last few months.

Any opinions?


----------



## woltage (27 May 2008)

Another jack in price recently, based on this ann

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20080523/pdf/00844686.pdf

A previous ann talks up its manganese prospects

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20080411/pdf/00831543.pdf

They claim to be close to transport

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## AussiePaul72 (23 February 2009)

Sellers seem to have dried up at present which is interesting considering the market sentiment at the moment!!
AXE has bounced of its low of 0.037 in December up to 0.06 where it is sitting at present. Buyers are at 0.06 but sellers are sitting at 0.11 now. Its not surprising once you do a few figures:
AXE Market Cap         A$2.75 million (@ SP of 0.06)
AXE Cash in Bank       A$5.47 million

AXE exploration budget for 2009 is set at A$1 million beginning this month with preparatory work already completed for major West Roxby IOCGU drill targets. Details of their drilling program are mentioned in their last quarterly and are due to kick off this month.


----------



## AussiePaul72 (11 August 2009)

Anybody been watching AXE lately? Not much action for quite a while, just slowly edging its way up but not quickly. However, the last couple of days there has been increasing interest and today the sp shot up nearly 40% to 12.5c with some big buyers. No significant news out since the quarterly but am wondering if something is stirring.
Anybody have any other thoughts?


----------



## burglar (26 November 2010)

Given the recent performance of AXE, I cannot understand why there are no recent posts. 
I don't hold AXE at the moment, but it is on my shortlist! 

*(I don't hold AXE at the moment, probably a good thing)


----------



## burglar (17 December 2010)

North Burra 200 Km's North of Adelaide

Ketchowla Rare Earth Elements
REE values to 0.47% identified in Ketchowla Manganese Deposits

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20101217/pdf/31vnvlxv9r3n3m.pdf


----------



## burglar (13 January 2011)

burglar said:


> North Burra 200 Km's North of Adelaide
> 
> Ketchowla Rare Earth Elements
> REE values to 0.47% identified in Ketchowla Manganese Deposits
> ...




They have very few shares on issue 
and can move fast (proven in the past).
They have fallen with "the market" 
and then risen with "the market".

If they bring good news in a rising market ... 
...
what, you think I'm a prophet now?

What are my expectations of this brash 
Junior explorer in harsh, unprecedented times?
I've dipped in one toe, for the moment.

:axt:


----------



## tech/a (18 February 2011)

You fundi boys are a bit slow on the up take here??


----------



## burglar (18 February 2011)

The one day I step out of the office!!


----------



## tech/a (18 February 2011)

tech/a said:


> You fundi boys are a bit slow on the up take here??




Funs finished---all over before you can determine fair value!


----------



## burglar (18 February 2011)

tech/a said:


> Funs finished---all over before you can determine fair value!




My father had an appointment with the kidney specialist. 
My poor driving caused him to bang his head, 
popping his ear wax, 
bringing tears to his eyes and 
p!ss!ng his pants. 

Thereby, fixing all his symptoms at once!! 

So, yeah, i was out for the morning and missed the excitement.
"Life is what happens while your making other plans"

PS  @v@  Two in the green!!


----------



## burglar (22 February 2011)

tech/a said:


> Funs finished---all over before you can determine fair value!





Substantial ground gravity anomaly over Wildhorse Plains iron targets

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110222/pdf/41wxv2tpnynl83.pdf

Duck! They're coming round again!!


----------



## burglar (15 April 2011)

tech/a said:


> Funs finished---all over before you can determine fair value!




http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01171533

Latest report from AXE , not well received!

Currently out, but now I may buy back in!


----------



## burglar (5 May 2011)

https://www.sharetrading.netwealth.com.au/Private/CompanyResearch/Announcements.aspx?stockCode=AXE

Exploration Target Upgrade at Sugarloaf Graphite Deposit 


Highlights 

 Archer has previously reported wide intersections of highly graphitic schist at its 100% 
owned Sugarloaf Graphite deposit. 

 Prior to the April 2011 drilling the combined historic drilling indicated an exploration 
tonnage target of 9 to 20Mt of highly graphitic schist.  Drilling in April 2011 revealed 
the previous estimate was likely to be conservative in terms of potential tonnage.  The 
exploration potential of highly graphitic schist is now estimated at between 24-37Mt*.  
The deposit remains open along strike and at depth.   

 Due to the paucity of assay results Archer was reluctant to ascribe a grade range for 
the graphitic schist.  The April 2011 drilling when combined with the 4 holes assayed 
in 2009 is sufficient in terms of assayed intervals to enable an indicative estimate of 
grade for the exploration target of 10.9% Total Carbon (sample size n=319).  The 
expected grade bounds for the graphite are estimated at between 10-12% Total 
Carbon.  This grade is at least comparable with reported drill intercepts at the Uley 
graphite deposit located on the lower Eyre Peninsula. 

 Drilling has confirmed the down dip continuity of the graphitic schist to at least 120m 
below surface and there are no signs of the graphitic unit thinning at depth. 

 Drill intersections indicate a true width of the graphitic schist of 40m.


----------



## Chasero (4 May 2012)

Further Graphite Intervals at Campoona 

Update on drilling out today... graphite stocks red hot atm.

Topped up some more on AXE as I think MOX has run too far...

Sold most of my SYR and MOX holdings and into AXE.


----------



## chakvetadze (5 May 2012)

Chasero said:


> Sold most of my SYR and MOX holdings and into AXE.




SYR is the premier graphite stock. Can't understand why you would switch into AXE.


----------



## burglar (5 May 2012)

chakvetadze said:


> SYR is the premier graphite stock. Can't understand why you would switch into AXE.




Just had a look at SYR chart ... very impressive!!!!

They have had a great run.

No way would I question anyone who has taken profit. 

Onya Chasero! I wish you luck!!


PS. AXE is in South Australia FWIW


----------



## newanimal (7 May 2012)

Very positive announcement fri morning on drilling results with continuation of high grade graphite in Campoona. Yet, in the end was trumped by a general end of week sell off in the whole graphite sector.  I wonder if latest announcements will have some delayed influence on it's recovery and a continuation of a good breakout about a week ago. We'll see.


----------



## Chasero (7 May 2012)

chakvetadze said:


> SYR is the premier graphite stock. Can't understand why you would switch into AXE.




Gotta too many gains from SYR and thought AXE was lagging behind. So took a position on AXE.

Oh how wrong was I.

SYR tanks the rest follows. SYR goes up rest follows. *shrug*


----------



## newanimal (7 May 2012)

I bailed out @.045. It already trashed support. Cant take anymore suspense. Transferred proceeds to LKO .006. Now I can sleep.


----------



## newanimal (7 May 2012)

newanimal said:


> I bailed out @.045. It already trashed support. Cant take anymore suspense. Transferred proceeds to LKO .006. Now I can sleep.



 typo  ... sold axe .345 that is.


----------



## pavilion103 (10 May 2012)

What are people's thoughts?
Has the up move been exhausted? Or should we wait for further testing of the 0.27-0.28 support on low volume in anticipation of further advances?


----------



## newanimal (11 May 2012)

pavilion103 said:


> What are people's thoughts?
> Has the up move been exhausted? Or should we wait for further testing of the 0.27-0.28 support on low volume in anticipation of further advances?



 I'd feel very ill at ease with a possible H&S forming. Feel more confident holding LML for the short/long term as a graphite play. Or Id look to MOX if  a northbound pivot turns up. However OMI. Just how things look to me at the moment technically. I wonder if Tech would offer any input here...
i hold LML. Dont hold MOX


----------



## burglar (23 May 2012)

burglar said:


> Just had a look at SYR chart ... very impressive!!!!
> 
> They have had a great run.
> 
> ...




Well ... Got that wrong! ... dead wrong!!


----------



## chakvetadze (27 May 2012)

I bought more SYR as soon as the 287m hole was announed and jagged them for $1.39. I bought more on Friday at $1.80 when the large seller (400K)appeared at $1.83. My average is now 88c and anyone can have them at $10.

Personally, I think the only way to play the graphite game is to be in the largest project with with best grade as it's a direct contract market not a spot market like copper or gold. SYR fits the bill. The resource is shaping up as truly gigantic. If one looks at the diagram on their recent announcement showing the drill holes, you can quickly work out the resource is so large they will never need to mine down to that 287m depth. I'd be surprised if they even bother to drill down to 287m on future holes. There's no point.

AXE is a different kettle of fish. I'm not bothering until I see their mettalurgy results. They could be crap and if that's the case, you will never seem them in production. Like the rare earths bubble, there will only be a couple of serious graphite players standing strong in two years. My cash is betting heavily on SYR. 
SYR has the size, grade, metallurgy and will have no problems raising cash to build a plant. I see $1.91 as very cheap still and for those who balk at $1.91, CSE who own 11M SYR shares is an alternative entry into the project at a mere 17c.


----------



## burglar (27 May 2012)

chakvetadze said:


> ...
> AXE is a different kettle of fish. ...



Hi chakvetadze,

I agree with what you are saying regarding graphite.
But there is a smallish point I would like to make.
AXE has stuff other than graphite, ... check the history!


----------



## chakvetadze (27 May 2012)

The other "stuff" is crap. Parden the French.


----------



## burglar (29 May 2012)

If AXE is no threat to your fabulous holdings, why do you bother to down ramp them?


----------



## chakvetadze (29 May 2012)

burglar said:


> If AXE is no threat to your fabulous holdings, why do you bother to down ramp them?




Not downramping AXE at all. Good luck to them. They pose no threat to SYR.
Just giving my honest opinion on them. Their metallurgy is not proven yet. Without positive metallurgy they are worthless as far as graphite goes. There are companies popping up all over the place now wanting to be a graphite producer. Most will never make it. If Archer is one that makes it, great.


----------



## burglar (29 May 2012)

chakvetadze said:


> The other "stuff" is crap. Parden the French.




"China, the country with the largest phosphorus reserves after Morocco, imposed a 135 percent tariff on the resource as part of 2008's complex series of events in which rising fuel and fertilizer costs led to rapid increases in food prices."

So the price of crap has been quite high. If AXE had stumbled on a large deposit of same, I would be happy!


----------



## burglar (1 June 2012)

Latest report:

"CAMPOONA DELIVERS LARGE, MEDIUM AND FINE FLAKE AND VERY HIGH GRADE AMORPHOUS GRAPHITE IN CONCENTRATES"


----------



## chakvetadze (1 June 2012)

Anyone who knows anything about mettalurgy and mining would hear the alarm bells ringing loudly.


----------



## burglar (1 June 2012)

chakvetadze said:


> Anyone who knows anything about mettalurgy and mining would hear the alarm bells ringing loudly.






Metallurgy: "The science that deals with procedures used in 
extracting metals from their ores".

Didn't know there was metal in graphite!
If that's the word used for it, fine!!
The metallurgy is coming!!


----------



## mr. jeff (4 June 2012)

burglar said:


> Metallurgy: "The science that deals with procedures used in
> extracting metals from their ores".
> 
> Didn't know there was metal in graphite!
> ...




Burglar I am enjoying your rebuttals. 

Can there be some elaboration on why the "metallurgy" is bad please ?


----------



## burglar (4 June 2012)

mr. jeff said:


> ... Can there be some elaboration on why the "metallurgy" is bad please ?




Hi mr.jeff,

The "metallurgy" for AXE is a work in process. 
I believe samples have been sent for analysis and results are pending.

IMO there is no reason to believe it will be bad.

*(nearology to graphite producer at Uley in South Australia)


----------



## chakvetadze (4 June 2012)

burglar,
Amorphous graphite is not the type of graphite you want. I think SYR's Balama project is going to be so large they will dominate the global flake graphite market. I bought a few more at $2.00 on opening and also picked up some more CSE at 17c.


----------



## burglar (4 June 2012)

chakvetadze said:


> burglar,
> Amorphous graphite is not the type of graphite you want. I think SYR's Balama project is going to be so large they will dominate the global flake graphite market. I bought a few more at $2.00 on opening and also picked up some more CSE at 17c.




The link:
http://au.finance.yahoo.com/news/archer-exploration-limited-asx-axe-172200188.html

The Title:
Archer Exploration Limited (ASX:AXE) High Grade Amorphous and Flake Graphite Recovered at Campoona
Press Release: ABN Newswire – Sat, Jun 2, 2012 3:22 AM AEST

Relevant excerpt:
"The two stage approach will involve targeted sizing and comminution ahead of flotation and then density separations to produce high grade large, medium and fine flake concentrate. The rejects will then be combined with the bulk sample for grinding and production of a very high grade amorphous graphite product."

Let's keep it factual!


----------



## chakvetadze (5 June 2012)

_"The tests as seen in Plate 1 to Plate 4 clearly show that flake graphite is present and recoverable with grades to 91%TGC. Acid washing is in progress which is expected to result in even higher flake grading.

These are considered to be extremely promising results, particularly given that the only samples available for testing were RC chips which are far from ideal for flake recovery. The fine nature of the samples were challenging for any real attempts at recovering coarse flake graphite as the as received samples were already 80% passing 212 microns and any flake present would have undergone serious damage to its structure during the sample recovery process in the field.

The initial tests clearly show that flake is present in the deposit. The focus is now on obtaining large weight trench samples and diamond drill samples that will enable preservation of flake prior to comminution testing, liberation and recovery phases."_

91% TGC is crap. You need a minimum 94%. Yes, "flake is present" in the deposit. What distinguishes SYR to AXE and many other hopefuls is SYR's Balama project has medium, large and jumbo flake occurring naturally. No "maybes/" after testing, liberation and acid washes. Archer's deposit is clearly a LONG LONG way from being a commercial flake graphite resource.
Only the strongest projects will ever make it to production in the graphite space.


----------



## burglar (5 June 2012)

burglar said:


> Hi chakvetadze,
> 
> I agree with what you are saying regarding graphite ...




I agree with what you are saying regarding SYR graphite.


----------



## Chasero (7 June 2012)

AXE looks like it could travel sideways 22c to 25c.

AXE should be seeing some announcements soon?

Anyway, they have a tonne of cash in the bank. around 4m cash, waiting some cash from SPP (1.5m) and around 7m coming in... ?

15m market cap seems a bit small considering. Current share price = 23c.


----------



## pixel (7 June 2012)

Chasero said:


> AXE looks like it could travel sideways 22c to 25c.
> 
> AXE should be seeing some announcements soon?
> 
> ...




Fundamentally I agree; but the Market can remain "wrong" much longer than any of us can remain solvent.
Tuesday failed to close the gap, missing the 21c at the bottom by 0.5c - frustrating!
On the other hand, MACD is beginning to show signs of a Bullish Divergence; all that's missing are buyers  





At these levels though, I'm cautiously starting to build a position.


----------



## kamekaz (18 June 2012)

Hello guys,
I can see you are all very active about archer.
I found this piece of research on scribe http://www.scribd.com/doc/97395851/Dayton-Way-Newsletter-June-2012-Graphite
Its about asx-listed graphite companies. There is a full page about archer.
Hope you will enjoy it.
Also thanks for all your comments on this stock, I learned a lot about graphite as well today
Cheers
Kame


----------



## burglar (18 June 2012)

kamekaz said:


> Hello guys,
> I can see you are all very active about archer.
> I found this piece of research on scribe http://www.scribd.com/doc/97395851/Dayton-Way-Newsletter-June-2012-Graphite
> Its about asx-listed graphite companies. There is a full page about archer.
> ...



Hi kamekaz,

Just checked out that link and now I too, also, learned a lot about graphite today!

Cheers,


----------



## chakvetadze (18 June 2012)

Are you guys serious? That "report" is lacking in so much detail. 
Very amateurish.


----------



## Chasero (22 June 2012)

AXE finally receiving 8m from BHP today for the sale of some licenses/exploration grounds around olympic dam.

Announcement just out.

Just waiting on more results from Campoona.


----------



## pixel (22 June 2012)

Chasero said:


> AXE finally receiving 8m from BHP today for the sale of some licenses/exploration grounds around olympic dam.
> 
> Announcement just out.
> 
> Just waiting on more results from Campoona.




Based on 82M shares, cash is worth over 15cps; all they need are some flakes of graphite and they're away.
The chart is definitely showing potential: Gap now completely closed, and MACD starting a Bullish Divergence.
That means Technicals and Fundamentals are coming together.




I reckon it's worth a punt.


----------



## Chasero (22 June 2012)

pixel said:


> Based on 82M shares, cash is worth over 15cps; all they need are some flakes of graphite and they're away.
> The chart is definitely showing potential: Gap now completely closed, and MACD starting a Bullish Divergence.
> That means Technicals and Fundamentals are coming together.
> 
> .




Yep, gap closed nicely at 21c. Maybe acummulation in play around 22c area.

13m HOPEFULLY means no dilution this year. I think SYR only has 500k in the kitty.

Worth a punt indeed.

Heavily oversold due to one of the big brokers selling out (Hudsons dropping 9m shares?) Could be good or bad, but that does distort the s/p.


----------



## burglar (22 June 2012)

Chasero said:


> AXE finally receiving 8m from BHP today for the sale of some licenses/exploration grounds around olympic dam.
> 
> Announcement just out.
> 
> Just waiting on more results from Campoona.



Today's Report:

HIGHLIGHTS
● Completion of sale of West Roxby Tenements.
● Archer has received payment of $8.0 million from BHP Billiton.
● After receipt of funds, Archer has over $13.0 million in cash and plans to accelerate
development of its 100% owned Campoona Graphite Deposit.


----------



## chakvetadze (22 June 2012)

Chasero said:


> I think SYR only has 500k in the kitty.




You thought wrong.

_"At 31 March 2012, Syrah had cash reserves of $0.47 million. Subsequent to the end of the Quarter, Syrah  raised $6.2 million before costs through a share placement carried out by Shaw Stockbroking."_


----------



## mrlister (23 June 2012)

Problem is the syr horse has bolted. The axe one is still awaiting its moment


----------



## chakvetadze (23 June 2012)

mrlister said:


> Problem is the syr horse has bolted. The axe one is still awaiting its moment




Mate, it hasn't even started yet. Seriously. It will triple from here before AXE doubles. There you go.
With the graphite stocks, you want the largest and the highest quality flake graphite, low production costs, closeness to a deep water port, sealed road, electricity and water.......and great metallurgy.
SYR ticks ALL boxes. Hence, the market only wants it.


----------



## burglar (2 July 2012)

Latest Report:  "Campoona Metallurgy and Drilling Update "

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120628/pdf/4272w50rfpq4xp.pdf


----------



## burglar (2 July 2012)

It's official:

Medium Flake grading 95% TGC

Fine Flake grading 96% TGC

Quod Erat Demonstratum


----------



## springhill (4 August 2012)

*CONTINUING HIGH GRADE GRAPHITE INTERCEPTS IN CAMPOONA RESOURCE DRILLING*

Highlights
Second round of assays from Campoona Resource drilling has recorded continuing wide, high grade graphite intervals. Significant results include:
o 70m @ 15.7%TGC from 51m in hole CSRC12_047
o 63m @ 11.2%TGC from 47m in CSRC12_059
o 35m @ 14.0%TGC from 20m in CSRC12_040 
Latest results confirm continuation continuity of graphite for 600m along strike. Further announcements with results from the recently completed EM survey and RC and diamond drilling programme will be made over the coming weeks.


----------



## burglar (5 August 2012)

springhill said:


> *CONTINUING HIGH GRADE GRAPHITE INTERCEPTS IN CAMPOONA RESOURCE DRILLING* ...




And the price action is settling nicely near my comfort zone (I hope)

Currently out, but I have held this one more than once!


----------



## pixel (5 August 2012)

burglar said:


> And the price action is settling nicely near my comfort zone (I hope)
> 
> Currently out, but I have held this one more than once!




I'm holding some now.
Grades are good, and sovereign risk surely beats most of the more fancied "discoveries" in other parts of the world. I'm sure the Market will re-rate the AXE once it dawns on people that the current share price is just about down to cash only.


----------



## burglar (6 August 2012)

pixel said:


> I'm holding some now.
> Grades are good, and sovereign risk surely beats most of the more fancied "discoveries" in other parts of the world. I'm sure the Market will re-rate the AXE once it dawns on people that the current share price is just about down to cash only.




I am going through a consolidation of my Super
and a capital raising with my financial institution. :

I hope to catch this one before it takes flight.


----------



## springhill (10 August 2012)

I try to ignore so called 'bubbles' and try to invest on my own criteria, so haven't taken a good look at AXE up until now.
I didn't realise the tightness of the capital structure and the great MC:Cash ratio.
I couldn't care less if a company is exploring for graphite, gold or potatoes. With the starting point AXE has makes further investigation impossible to ignore.

If I could fit it in, AXE would go straight to my Low Caps Thread list.

Company presentation out today.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120810/pdf/427yj4hpvprghm.pdf


----------



## mr. jeff (10 August 2012)

springhill said:


> I didn't realise the tightness of the capital structure and the great MC:Cash ratio.
> I




Just to clarify - AXE at end of quarter had $12.7M cash and currently a MC of $14.4M. Sounds wrong. Anyone differ there?


----------



## burglar (10 August 2012)

mr. jeff said:


> Just to clarify - AXE at end of quarter had $12.7M cash and currently a MC of $14.4M. Sounds wrong. Anyone differ there?




Recently BHP bought AXE tenements in West Roxby for $8M 
So it sounds right to me. (IMO)


----------



## springhill (10 August 2012)

mr. jeff said:


> Just to clarify - AXE at end of quarter had $12.7M cash and currently a MC of $14.4M. Sounds wrong. Anyone differ there?




To my suprise too. This is correct


----------



## burglar (13 August 2012)

Hi springhill,

After all you hard work, no offence, but I finally settled for AXE

The reasons are manifold.
Most are written up somewhere in this thread.

But the deal maker was when I posted:


> the price action is settling nicely near my comfort zone



I like to sleep at night.

Hi pixel,



> I reckon it's worth a punt



Thanks for the gentle push.


Disclosure: As of today, I hold!


----------



## burglar (27 August 2012)

OUTSTANDING HIGH GRADE GRAPHITE INTERCEPTS CONTINUE IN RESOURCE DRILLING AT CAMPOONA

http://www.archerexploration.com.au/assets/pdfs/120717_DrillingResults.pdf

Some serious photos for sceptics and deniers.


----------



## pixel (28 August 2012)

... and the structure continues for 14 kms North:

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01326967

but do we have enough cash to finance all the planned drilling?


----------



## burglar (29 August 2012)

Free Gold Recorded at Bartel Epithermal Prospect :

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01327525


----------



## burglar (9 October 2012)

FINAL CAMPOONA SHAFT METALLURGICAL DRILL HOLE RESULTS
HIGHLIGHTS
Results for the last two metallurgical diamond drill holes at Campoona Shaft have been received. Significant results include:
o 31m @ 14.4%TGC from 16m in hole CSDD12_001
o 77m @ 17.2%TGC from 11m in hole CSDD12_002
All Resource drilling at Campoona Shaft has been completed with Resource estimation completed by December 2012.


----------



## burglar (10 October 2012)

SUGARLOAF METALLURGICAL DIAMOND DRILL HOLE RESULTS


HIGHLIGHTS
Results for the two metallurgical diamond drill holes from the Sugarloaf graphite deposit have been received and included:
o 29.5m @ 11.0%TGC from 19m in hole SLDD12_001
o 9.5m @ 15.4%TGC from 24.5m in hole SLDD12_002 including 6m @ 20.4%TGC from 28m.
The metallurgical drill core has been relocated to Archer’s new metallurgical workshop located at Lonsdale in Adelaide awaiting metallurgical test work.
Previous geophysical surveys and drilling at Sugarloaf has identified a large graphite anomaly.


----------



## burglar (19 October 2012)

Here we go!


----------



## burglar (29 October 2012)

Code          Last      % Chg      Bid      Offer    Open      High    Low     Vol

AXE           0.240    26.32%    0.240    0.245   0.190     0.265   0.190   2,455,092 



Wow! I never get used to that!! 




:axt:


----------



## burglar (29 November 2012)

"Electromagnetic Data Defines Conductive Bodies at Worlds End":

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01361658


----------



## pixel (29 November 2012)

burglar said:


> "Electromagnetic Data Defines Conductive Bodies at Worlds End"




... but that hasn't (yet) created any market reaction. 
If anything, a glance at the m/depth makes me expect further selling pressure.


----------



## burglar (29 November 2012)

pixel said:


> ... but that hasn't (yet) created any market reaction.
> If anything, a glance at the m/depth makes me expect further selling pressure.




I have already taken some profit on these; 
and will happily top up if I can free some funds.


----------



## burglar (6 December 2012)

pixel said:


> ... and the structure continues for 14 kms North:
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01326967
> 
> but do we have enough cash to finance all the planned drilling?




"Campoona Graphite Maiden JORC Resource":



> Maiden JORC Resource at Campoona of 2.572Mt grading 12.3% TGC with 310,800
> tonnes of contained graphite at a lower cut‐off grade of 5%TGC. ...




Up more than 23% on the news!


----------



## pixel (6 December 2012)

burglar said:


> "Campoona Graphite Maiden JORC Resource":
> 
> Up more than 23% on the news!




Amateurish exuberance - needed a reality check.
Having said that though, I hold a few that I don't trade just yet at current levels.


----------



## burglar (6 December 2012)

pixel said:


> Amateurish exuberance - ...




Probably right.

It did not last long.
(my strange way of saying that I missed them this time around)!








Disclosure: holding a few!


----------



## burglar (8 March 2013)

Exceptional Campoona Metallurgical Results:

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01389795

Disclosure: holding a few!


----------



## pixel (9 March 2013)

burglar said:


> Exceptional Campoona Metallurgical Results:
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01389795
> 
> Disclosure: holding a few!




Disclosure: Held, but don't hold anymore. May buy back around 18c, but not higher.


----------



## burglar (19 April 2013)

pixel said:


> Disclosure: Held, but don't hold anymore. May buy back around 18c, but not higher.




Acquisition of Strategic Land Holding:

Read Report:




Disclosure: Holding


----------



## pixel (20 April 2013)

burglar said:


> Acquisition of Strategic Land Holding:
> 
> Read Report:
> 
> Disclosure: Holding




All last week was a falling knife. It seems even after the announcement the Market is still unimpressed:


----------



## burglar (4 May 2013)

pixel said:


> All last week was a falling knife. ...




I am watching very closely!


Disclosure: holding a few, looking to add!


----------



## burglar (15 August 2013)

burglar said:


> I am watching very closely!
> 
> 
> Disclosure: holding a few, looking to add!




I added on 10 May, a bit early, with my hindsight goggles on.


----------



## burglar (18 September 2013)

Cup and handle?


----------



## pixel (19 September 2013)

burglar said:


> Cup and handle?




volume?




a C&H breakout requires a significant volume increase, which I can't see.
And looking at other hopefuls in the graphite sphere, it seems SYR's claims are putting the threat of massive over-supply into everyone's mind.


----------



## burglar (19 November 2013)

pixel said:


> volume? ...




Graphene Readily Extracted From Campoona Graphite:

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01467083


----------



## burglar (19 November 2013)

burglar said:


> Graphene Readily Extracted From Campoona Graphite:
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01467083







Will it be enough to get them running?


----------



## burglar (20 November 2013)

burglar said:


> ... Will it be enough to get them running?




Sold some and kept some!


----------



## burglar (21 November 2013)

I failed to guess/calculate they were rolling over today.

If they continue to fall (target 15c to 17c) I will think about re-entry.
If they find some momentum, I still have some!


----------



## burglar (3 December 2014)

Julia said:


> ... I don't have the interest to read in its 15 pages ...




It is the usual stuff we get from Archer.
We have taken on, way too many projects.
Here are some nice piccys of the many tenements we own.

Some nice tables and graphics, maps and schematics!
That kind of stuff.


Only a matter of time, they'll be divesting noncore assets
to focus on their major projects!

The day they announce an off-take agreement for the graphite, 
is the day they will go ballistic!


----------



## Julia (3 December 2014)

Meanwhile the magnificent total of two trades today!


----------



## burglar (3 December 2014)

Julia said:


> Meanwhile the magnificent total of two trades today!




Up 6.2% (After brokerage) in two days.
No complaints from me!


----------



## burglar (7 December 2014)

Julia said:


> Meanwhile the magnificent total of two trades today!




Only two trades matter to me, Entry and Exit.
Time will tell.


----------



## burglar (3 February 2015)

Key Milestone for Eyre Peninsula Graphite Project:

Announcement


----------



## greggles (9 November 2017)

Archer Exploration seeing some love recently, having virtually doubled in price over the last few days. Volume looks good.






More to come?


----------



## Knobby22 (10 November 2017)

that graph is only up to 2009!


----------



## greggles (23 April 2018)

Knobby22 said:


> that graph is only up to 2009!



That's  9 November 2017, not November 2009. 

Anyway, here's an update. Since that initial spike in early November, Archer Exploration meandered sideways, eventually hitting a low of around 9c in the middle of last month. Since then it has been steadily making ground, driven by a series of positive announcements. 

The most recent, released today, reported that test work performed by an independent laboratory has confirmed that manganese from Archer's Jamieson Tank project can make electrolytic manganese dioxide (EMD), a critical component used in the manufacture of cathodes for lithium ion, alkali and other types of batteries.

There is also the possibility of more good news to come:


> Over 11,000m of drilling was completed by Monax and OMH at Jamieson Tank and Archer is in the process of finalising a maiden manganese Exploration Target which the Company expects to be able  to release within the next few weeks.




So confidence steadily building in AXE. Will be interesting to see how it travels from here.


----------



## greggles (27 September 2018)

Well, Archer Exploration failed to follow through after its share price rise in March and April. Shortly afterwards it began a retrace all the way back to 7.5c. However, that appears to have been its low - at least for now - as it has seen good share price gains in the last few days, especially today when it gained 19.3% to finish the day at its high of 10.5c.

The catalyst for today's move was this morning's announcement that Archer has entered into a legally binding Material Transfer Agreement (MTA) with a leading German biotechnology company for the development of an electrochemical biosensor made using printable graphene components, capable of detecting diseases. The printable graphene components are derived from Archer’s Campoona graphite deposit, as part of the collaboration agreement between Archer and The University of Adelaide ARC Graphene Hub, which is focused on the development of carbon-based biosensors.

Today's bar looks particularly bullish for AXE, opening at its low and finishing at its high for the day on above average volume. There appears to be some resistance coming up at 11c-12c. I suspect it will need far more volume to get through that resistance so it may instead consolidate at 10c-11c if it can't maintain the momentum.


----------



## barney (27 September 2018)

AXE has been struggling SP wise … This info looks interesting but will need to be confirmed over the coming days/weeks ….. Definitely on the short term watchlist!


----------



## greggles (23 July 2019)

AXE up 27.3% today to 14c on good volume of 2.5 million shares. No news announced since 10 July.

Exploration at the company's Broken Hill tenements is expected to commence any day now so perhaps today's move is related to that?

Was a good day for AXE in any case with the share price currently at 12 month highs.


----------



## barney (23 July 2019)

greggles said:


> AXE up 27.3% today to 14c on good volume of 2.5 million shares. No news announced since 10 July.




Thanks for the heads again up Greg



barney said:


> Definitely on the short term watchlist!




I did put AXE on my watchlist off the back of your last prompt @greggles  …… but did I watch it

For the second time today …… note to self …… "try and pay more attention"


----------



## greggles (24 July 2019)

barney said:


> Thanks for the heads again up Greg




No problem barney. 

AXE received a Price Query from the ASX yesterday and released their reply this morning. Their response, attached below, sheds a little more light on the recent price increase.


----------



## barney (24 July 2019)

greggles said:


> No problem barney.
> 
> AXE received a Price Query from the ASX yesterday and released their reply this morning.




Price wise we should likely get a lower Volume inside day today given the high range higher Volume yesterday.  Be interesting how it pans out by the end of the week.


----------



## System (5 November 2019)

On November 5th 2019, Archer Exploration Limited changed its name to Archer Materials Limited.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 May 2020)

System said:


> On November 5th 2019, Archer Exploration Limited changed its name to Archer Materials Limited.



and things are different now






Archer Materials Limited (AXE, formerly Archer Exploration Limited) has focus on the development of the Group's advanced materials with a key focus on integrating *graphite and graphene* in three key growth areas of reliable energy, human health and quantum technology and exploring our mineral exploration projects.

_Modest aspirations!_


> ..on Tuesday the stock doubled when it became the first Australian business to be admitted into IBM’s Q network, the group of global organisations that are collaborating to develop quantum computing: outfits like Daimler, ExxonMobil, JPMorgan, Samsung and Accenture.
> Archer has a board of three, a staff of eight, $2.2m in the bank and costs $150,000 a month to run. Nevertheless, CEO Mohammad Choucair and technology chief Martin Fuechsle appear to be leading in the global race to build a *room-temperature quantum computing chip*, based on a 2016 idea by Choucair, which is why this tiny Australian firm with almost no money was invited to join the giants in the IBM Q Network....



- according to Alan Kohler


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 May 2020)

*Where Will Quantum Computers Create Value—and When?*

https://www.bcg.com/publications/2019/quantum-computers-create-value-when.aspx


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 May 2020)

Hardly a grind. Might be at the pointy bit, though.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 May 2020)

One for the little guys


> AXE will raise up to $3,000,000 at an issue price of $0.60 (60 cents) per new Share. The funds raised from the SPP will be used to increase the pace of our current work programs and to start hiring additional staff to do this work.





> At Archer, we are proud of our high level of engagement with shareholders and regularly update shareholders through online platforms and in-attendance events. We have also offered shareholders the opportunity to visit our offices and laboratories and will continue to find more ways to make shareholders feel part of the Company. As part of this strategy, we *have decided to undertake a SPP rather than a broker sponsored placement as an SPP gives shareholders an opportunity to participate at a price discount normally reserved for sophisticated and professional investors.*





> In 2017 we completed an SPP at a share price of $0.075 (7.5 cents) per share and then completed a subsequent SPP in 2019 at a share price of $0.13 (13 cents) per share. The Archer closing share price on the last trading day prior to this announcement was $0.685 (68.5 cents) per share.


----------



## frugal.rock (19 June 2020)

The quantum computing technology that axe is currently working on is potentially ground breaking.
A tiny company with its fingers in a few pies.
To me, this seemingly unknown company has a potentially big future, huge in fact, if they can bring a room temperature quantum computing chip to fruition.
Technical analysis went out the window on this one and I purchased a small holding earlier in the week based purely on the fundamentals.
Very rare for me to buy purely from FA with no TA.
@tech/a , do you know anything about this company? (Just thought you might be friends/ acquainted with some of the people who work there?) Cheers.
F.Rock


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 June 2020)

probably more SA or GA* , @frugal.rock. 

Its hard to know what and where the company will be. Quantum computing is coming, but when? And how much is needed to get to that point. Room temperature clearly has a cost advantage, if all other things are equal.

I'm curious as to the price action. The SPP has little current upside (60c v 61c on market) so the long term shareholders need to be confident it will hold at, near or above this price. I wonder if the company went to *sophisticated and professional investors* and was told that 40-50c would be their entry point. Good on the desire to not dilute. (but the other side of this is AXE couldn't pitch it meaningfully??)

Post-doc QMC son says most current quantum computing is still pseudo. Doesn't produce the goods or handle the algorithms that should deliver the touted outcomes. 

_*SA, GA = Speccie or Gambling Analysis_


----------



## frugal.rock (19 June 2020)

One could consider it's a speccie or a gamble. So are many stocks.
Below is what caught my eye.

"Archer Materials has announced a new agreement with IBM which it hopes will advance quantum computing and progress work towards solutions for the greater adoption of the technology."
From;
https://www.zdnet.com/article/archer-to-work-alongside-ibm-in-progressing-quantum-computing/

Trying to find a list of companies in the IBM Q research group, but is currently alluding me. I believe I saw some big players (yesterday?) involved though.
(Samsung, Fujitsu, Mitsubishi, Intel AMD etc)
The future requires quantum computing. Can the world continue with current cryptocurrency mining methods? I think not. Just one of the smaller advantages of it.
It's a long game speculation and with $900 in it, that's not a lot of risk for something potentially price explosive in a few years?

Recent price action suggests that this may not be a far fetched idea.
I bought into the rumour.
How far can current processors speeds go on current tech?
From memory, processing speed is expected or required to double every 1.5 years to maintain the edge required for modern computing.

Clearly, the race is on!

F.Rock
PS, Currently, have switched my focus to the long investment strategy rather than full on day trading due to a number of factors, one being the current speculative nature of the markets in general. Forward thinking.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 July 2020)

as it is reported:

_"An extraordinary debate rages over the value of one-time South Australian minerals explorer Archer Materials. The copper, gold, and graphite explorer has been turning over rocks in South Australia since 2007, without much luck. So, it pivoted into quantum computing. As you do.

On May 5, Archer Materials' share price doubled on news of a partnership with IBM, then doubled again when the hefty Alan Kohler suggested on May 9 (in The Australian) that it had the potential to be the next Intel. The comparison to a US computer chipmaker worth more than $US250 billion ($355 billion) apparently relevant if Archer can be the first to develop and commercialise a quantum computing chip that can operate at room temperature.

The stock peaked at 71.5¢ cents on May 26. It currently trades at 46¢, which is well over the 19¢ it traded at on May 1.

Chief executive Dr Mohammad Choucair, also its chief scientist, is, naturally, a true believer. The comparison to Intel, he says, isn't ridiculous, in the context of the project's long-term commercial potential and Archer's promising technology, which he developed. According to Choucair, Quantum computing makes up about 1 per cent of the trillion-dollar semi-conductor industry, and that slice isn't getting any thinner. The IBM partnership, he added, shows that it's "not just hot air".

Though, do you think his board is entirely on the same page? A few days after Kohler's article appeared, both chairman Greg English and director Alice McCleary dumped stock. English jettisoned 600,000 shares for $277,939.75, while McCleary converted 330,000 19.29¢ options while selling the same number of shares for twice that amount, making a profit of $87,453._

_Now, everyone has expenses. Still, if Archer does become the next Intel, a company worth a breezy 3450 times Archer's current market cap, won't they feel like idiots.".

https://www.afr.com/rear-window/directors-dump-stock-after-kohler-pump-20200721-p55dxw

(don't hold, don't care)_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 August 2020)

and .... where are we?

*Quantum devices successfully built for qubit control*

Commenting on the Company’s 12CQ chip development, Archer CEO Dr Mohammad Choucair said: 
“_We commenced our technology development related to qubit control a few weeks ago (ASX ann. 9 Jul 2020) and now the first devices have been built to perform the initial [qubit control] measurements related to Archer’s 12CQ chip operation. We have remained on track in our development since we first commenced the [12CQ chip] project in April 2019_”. 

“_Qubit control is explicitly our next big technological milestone. Over the coming months, Company shareholders will expect to see a series of results that will be released to ASX by Archer that relate to qubit control – a key requirement of quantum computing processors. When successful, the work would be major validation, at a relatively early-stage of the overall development of a quantum computing processor, of the commercial viability of the 12CQ chip_”


----------



## frugal.rock (17 August 2020)

Axe on the move. 
Chopping away nicely. Blazing the way.
Webinar with IBM on Quantum Computing soon. Announcement not market sensitive apparently....
On a high of $ 0.54 up 17.4%


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Axe on the move.
> Chopping away nicely. Blazing the way.
> Webinar with IBM on Quantum Computing soon. Announcement not market sensitive apparently....
> On a high of $ 0.54



market sensitive Ann today. didn't move AXE much from around 48c.

AXE is progressed its graphene-based biosensor technology development by successfully prototyping key device hardware using additive manufacturing .... through the Company’s collaboration with the University of Adelaide, as a founding industry partner of the ARC Research Hub for Graphene Enabled Industry Transformation.
Commenting on the Company’s biosensor development, Archer CEO Dr Mohammad Choucair said: “Additive manufacturing allows Archer to make prototypes of key biosensor elements in less than a few hours. By using 3D printing we are able to accelerate progress towards commercialising Archer’s innovative graphene-based biosensor technology”.
“When the Company undertook the recent Share Purchase Plan the main purpose of the fund raising was to allow the Company to accelerate the pace of development of our key projects and technologies. The 3D printing of biosensor components is consistent with that strategy.”

A video of the biosensor device cartridge 3D printing can be found  here


----------



## barney (31 August 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> market sensitive Ann today. didn't move AXE much from around 48c.




 I confess I really can't comprehend how this technology even works, but it seems amazing.

Can you guys possibly fill this old dude in on how AXE has an advantage in this space to set themselves apart from the opposition? 

I remember watching the Co. meandering under 10 cents for what seemed like an eternity, but I missed the spike in Jan this year and am now thinking I missed the boat ...    Familiar story


----------



## frugal.rock (31 August 2020)

As Dona said, the announcement today didn't move the price much.
Quite sure that the market was busy elsewhere....
Putting the biosensor thing aside, it's the room temperature quantum computing chips which is why I am in it. 
If they pull that off, they are the future of computer processing chips.
The next Intel and AMD combined kind of potential.
Super Computers to the maximum.
I accumulated on the recent pullback FWIW.
I believe we are waiting on the qubits measurements testing results for the room temperature chips.


----------



## barney (31 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> As Dona said, the announcement today didn't move the price much.
> Quite sure that the market was busy elsewhere....
> Putting the biosensor thing aside, it's the room temperature quantum computing chips which is why I am in it.
> If they pull that off, they are the future of computer processing chips.
> ...




Thanks Rock .... Curiously, how many other Co's are involved in this space?  ie Do AXE have an advantage over their competitors?   ps Go BUD


----------



## frugal.rock (31 August 2020)

barney said:


> Thanks Rock .... Curiously, how many other Co's are involved in this space?  ie Do AXE have an advantage over their competitors?   ps Go BUD



There's quite a few from what I understand. AXE seems to have a potential headstart on a room temperature chip. (Something that doesn't need a cryo fridge thing to keep it cool, I guess.)
It's a race, whoever wins gets a big prize. No idea what the odds are, so to speak, however IBM and the Quantum gang like AXE enough to have invited them to the party.


----------



## barney (31 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> There's quite a few from what I understand. AXE seems to have a potential headstart on a room temperature chip. (Something that doesn't need a cryo fridge thing to keep it cool, I guess.)
> It's a race, whoever wins gets a big prize. No idea what the odds are, so to speak, however IBM and the Quantum gang like AXE enough to have invited them to the party.




Cheers M8  .... Watching


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 August 2020)

I saw something the other day about some advance in quantum computing... And it was still cryo, some ridiculous low temp. I watch with interest big AXE will ever make it because as FR notes, it will be a game changer. I guess.


----------



## tinhat (4 September 2020)

I'm rather simple and I figure that if something is more complicated than me it might be worth something so I got me some of these a few weeks ago.

[edit] then I read that the potato has about twice as many chromosomes as a human. did I just buy a potato? Hmm, chips.


----------



## frugal.rock (4 September 2020)

Could take a while before we know that answer @tinhat
Out of any speculation that you have ever done, there's a chance that this one could be the biggest.
Because of this, there's no need to put the house on it.
Ye canna win the meat tray if yer dunna buy ya ticket...


----------



## frugal.rock (9 September 2020)

Solid trend starting to show up from Friday.
I would expect to hear some news on the testing of the (tasty? Tinhat) chips.


----------



## frugal.rock (10 September 2020)

Mmmm, lab on a chip, nano technology. Brilliant.

Appointment of biotechnology manager
Archer Materials Limited (“Archer”, the “Company”, “ASX: AXE”) is pleased to announce that the
Company has appointed Dr Rebecca Soffe to the position of Manager, Biotechnology  (“Appointment”). 
Dr Soffe’s appointment to this newly created role is part of Archer’s strategy  to commercially develop materials technology in the Company’s key vertical of Human Health.
Commenting on the Appointment, Archer CEO Dr Mohammad Choucair said, “Dr Soffe is a  talented nanotechnologist with an exceptional background in building biosensor devices. Her  track record for high impact innovation related to ‘Lab on a Chip’ technology is world-class and  strongly aligns to Archer’s requirements for developing our key vertical of Human Health.  
“One of the main reasons the Company raised funds through the recent Share Purchase Plan
was to hire new staff to expedite the development of our deep tech and the prosecution of related patents. Dr Soffe’s appointment is consistent with this strategy, and we look forward to  working with Dr Soffe and expanding our team and capabilities.”


----------



## frugal.rock (20 October 2020)

Quite sure the market hasn't factored the latest announcement in yet... just another succesful step on the way. 
I hold high hopes on this.


12 October 2020 
Chip build fast-tracked with qubit modelling 

Highlights 
• Computational models developed for the first time accurately predict 
Archer’s 12CQ qubit behaviour, necessary for successful chip operation. 

• Quantum mechanical models validate Archer’s 12CQ technology global competitive advantage and open the way for streamlined development.

• Accurate simulations could strengthen and grow Archer’s quantum computing patent portfolio in the near and long-term. 

• Archer is well-funded to continue its 12CQ chip technology development, with a key focus on demonstrating few and single-qubit control prototypes.

Held.


----------



## over9k (20 October 2020)

You don't reckon the boat's largely been missed?


----------



## frugal.rock (5 November 2020)

5 November 2020
Archer’s A1 Biochip™ development commences

Highlights

• Archer commences its A1 Biochip™ development with the aim of building a lab-on-chip biosensing device capable of simplifying disease detection.

• The A1 Biochip™ is being built by the Archer team in a world-class 
semiconductor chip prototyping foundry.

• Archer is working with a German biotech company to explore the on-chip conversion of in-demand commercial diagnostics.

• Lab-on-chip devices form part of the global multibillion dollar biotech economy, catalysed by advances in point of care diagnostics and testing*.

• Archer owns all the IP associated to the biochip technology, and the 
Company is prosecuting related international patent applications.

*https://media-publications.bcg.com/BCG-The-Dawn-of-the-Deep-Tech-Ecosystem-Mar-2019.pdf


----------



## frugal.rock (19 November 2020)

19 November 2020
Progress towards qubit control
Highlights
• First stages of Archer’s qubit control measurements are completed, advancing 12CQ chip development towards a significant technology
milestone.
• Archer is building qubit control devices and utilises over $150 million of world-class facilities and custom-built infrastructure to validate its
technology.
• Archer is one of few key players† building hardware (e.g. qubit processors) in the emerging multibillion dollar global quantum computing economy



over9k said:


> You don't reckon the boat's largely been missed?



No.
If all goes well, Intel, Nvidia, Qualcomm, AMD etc will be queing up... with a potential 100 bagger plus in our hands.
The boat is still in port.


----------



## over9k (19 November 2020)

It still hasn't cracked its may high. Just meandering.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 January 2021)

over9k said:


> It still hasn't cracked its may high. Just meandering.



First patent granted for 12CQ quantum computing chip 

_Highlights _
• Japanese patent granted for Archer’s 12CQ quantum computing qubit processor 
• Major commercial milestone achieved with the grant of a patent protecting the 12CQ chip technology in a Top 5 global economy. 
• Archer is one of few key players† developing a qubit processor chip in the emerging multibillion-dollar quantum computing industry


----------



## frugal.rock (20 January 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> If all goes well, Intel, Nvidia, Qualcomm, AMD etc will be queing up... with a potential 100 bagger plus in our hands.
> The boat is still in port.



I still consider the boat is in port.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 January 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> I still consider the boat is in port.



maybe it slipped its lines ?  But is it all at sea?

_today's action was pretty strong. (5 day; 15 minute chart)_


----------



## barney (20 January 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> I still consider the boat is in port.




Now Rock ... We all should have listened ... Damn, I listened but did I act?  

No I didn't, lol. 

I'm getting too old ... I looked at this today and couldn't pull the trigger at $0.58 

Too late for me now, but I hope you made/still make a few bob out of it and well done  ⬅ (That's you singing)


----------



## wabullfrog (21 January 2021)

Same chart as @Dona Ferentes posted yesterday, 5 day 15min.

Big volume at the open & hit a high of $0.98 before finishing at $0.88.


----------



## wabullfrog (22 February 2021)

A bit more progress for Archer with it's CQ Chip


https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/a...pdf?access_token=0007Pai7giDBZuzC6taGp7wkDDJy


----------



## frugal.rock (12 March 2021)

AXE chopped away nicely today.
Here's hoping it stays above the 1 buck mark. 
Mmmm, quantum chips. 
Held, tightly.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 March 2021)

The world's first room-temperature quantum computer is in the final stages of development and is set to be installed at the Pawsey Supercomputing Centre in Perth and activated later this year. 









						World’s first room-temp quantum computer set for release
					

The world’s first room-temperature quantum computer is in the final stages of development and is set to be installed at the Pawsey Supercomputing Centre in Perth and activated later this year. Unlike other quantum computers, this lunchbox-sized invention does not need extreme sub-zero...




					www.anu.edu.au


----------



## frugal.rock (28 March 2021)

I added to my holding recently at around the $1 mark.
Not worried about seeing it down to around 92 cent not long after, a little annoying, but such is life.
Just al minor dip on the long term outlook IMO.


----------



## frugal.rock (8 April 2021)

Archer begins sub-10 nanometre biochip fabrication 
Highlights 
• Archer commences biosensor nanofabrication process to sub-10 nanometre size,  
the current best-in-class in the semiconductor industry†. 

• The significant reduction of size in biosensor components allows for hundreds of  millions of biosensing devices on a 1 cm2 biochip. 

• Miniaturisation to the sub-10 nanometre regime is a key requirement for the operation and end-use of Archer’s biochip.

• Some of the most sophisticated lithography facilities and systems for prototyping semiconductor devices are being utilised by Archer staff in Sydney, Australia.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 April 2021)

*Sale of all mineral tenements *

Highlights 
• _Archer executes a legally binding agreement to sell all of the company's mineral tenements
• At completion of the sale, Archer will receive 50 million shares in the capital of the buyer
• Share Consideration to be distributed in-specie to Archer shareholders. 
• Tenement sale and purchase is subject to certain conditions precedent, including the buyer listing on ASX and Archer shareholders' approval of the transaction and the Share Consideration distribution. 
• The buyer expects to list on ASX before September 2021. 
• The Company’s business is simplified with Archer to become a *pure play deep technology *company. 

- _going to be a while till the fat lady gets all the ducks in a row.


----------



## frugal.rock (26 May 2021)

Quantum algorithms for AI-driven 12CQ chip end-uses 
Highlights 
• Archer progresses quantum algorithm development for Artificial Intelligence  (“AI”) applications of its 12CQ quantum computing processor chip (“12CQ chip”). 

• The Company is working on optimising Quantum Neural Networks, which could  be relevant to consumer and enterprise-scale AI technology products. 

• AI is set to transform the productivity and GDP potential of global economies. 

• AI is one of many future applications for the 12CQ chip, and Archer will explore other applications such as blockchain, space, autonomous cars and cybersecurity.


----------



## frugal.rock (11 June 2021)

ASX Announcement (ASX: AXE)
11 June 2021
Archer progresses with semiconductor chip testing

Highlights

• Archer progresses its biochip development by establishing essential chip testing operations in a semiconductor fabrication environment.

• Access to deep tech infrastructure allows Archer to build its chip technologies, including a graphene-based biochip for point-of-care medical diagnostics.

• The global semiconductor industry is one of the most important drivers of the global economy as it is the basis of almost all technology†.


Hopefully axe chips are flying off the shelves one day. 🧐


----------



## frugal.rock (15 June 2021)

ASX Announcement (ASX: AXE)
15 June 2021

Archer to collaborate with Australian Defence Prime NIOA

Highlights
• Archer will collaborate with The Australian Missile Corporation (“AMC”) to support Australia’s Sovereign Guided Weapons Enterprise.

• AMC is a subsidiary of NIOA, a 100% Australian-owned Defence Prime Contractor and the largest Australian-owned supplier of weapons and munitions to Defence.

• Archer will work with AMC to identify opportunites to contribute to the Commonwealth Government’s new Sovereign Guided Weapons Enterprise to support missile and guided weapons manufacturing in Australia.

• The collaboration with AMC will be focussed on Archer’s 12CQ quantum computing chip technology.

• Archer is a semiconductor company with technology that will be critical to the Commonwealth Government’s Sovereign Guided Weapons Enterprise.

• The AMC was formed to facilitate collaboration with Defence in response to the Government’s call to strengthen sovereign defence industrial capability.


Will be interesting to see how it travels today after the NASDAQ closed up 0.74%, good timing?

Some very relevant points, from the 26th May announcement;

"*AI is one of many future applications for the 12CQ chip, and Archer will explore other applications such as blockchain, space, autonomous cars and cybersecurity."*

The reality of the dream seems to be slowly unfolding.
I am wondering what the future holds for AXE ?, as it seems potentially very big.
Am holding long term and will look at increasing the holding.

I have wondered how fast a Quantum chip would be able to mine Bitcoin in comparison to current methods, something for me (or perhaps @qldfrog ? the computer expert) to look into.


----------



## qldfrog (15 June 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> ASX Announcement (ASX: AXE)
> 15 June 2021
> 
> Archer to collaborate with Australian Defence Prime NIOA
> ...



Even if it was much faster, would be with quantum, even with infinite power speed, BTC are limited. so the first quantum computer will make a fortune and then it is all over as they will just hit the wall faster and no more new btc will be created, worse,bpeople will keep losing them....
Just a one off opportunity which does not really affect valuation of btc as I see it, a hipcup...


----------



## frugal.rock (26 June 2021)

qldfrog said:


> so the first quantum computer will make a fortune



Hmmm, still over 2.3 million BTC to mine, difficulty doubling every few years at current rates. 
It will probably never all get mined.
Although, at $35k USD per BTC... that's only $80.5 billion....so there's still a bit of value to be had.
Put aside any crypto potential, the quantum computer is the future, it's  just a race to get there first.

Noticed a nice bullish push on Friday. Not a particularly tech up day either?, so not sure what's driving it currently apart from previously mentioned stuff.

6 month chart, daily.
Could say the gaps from Jan & Feb have been filled well and truly.
If you don't have this stock on your radar, you should, imo.
Held and in the long term boat.


----------



## frugal.rock (28 June 2021)

XTX (All Tech index) currently down 2.2% 
AXE still chopping upwards.

Would hate to see AXE go to the US. 
Just a thought. 
Monthly chart with today's bar forming.


----------



## wabullfrog (2 July 2021)

Good week for AXE


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 July 2021)

I was going to ask,  "Has it made a buck yet?" and, behold, it has.


----------



## frugal.rock (4 July 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> I was going to ask,  "Has it made a buck yet?" and, behold, it has.



Hopefully done with sub $1. but with an increase of ~34% in 6 trading days, won't hold my breath. 
Tech index fairly flat so can't attribute to that.

Wondering who's been buying as it's been a fairly strong consistent accumulation.
Might see a substantial holding change submitted in coming week?
Had a bit of a look around in forum downtime and it would seem amongst retail, it's attracting a buy and hold set of investors.


----------



## frugal.rock (7 July 2021)

Managing to stay above the $1 mark this far, a couple of intraday dips to 99c but support is keeping it up there.
Volume dropped off so won't hold my breath, but hopefully it consolidates until next announcement.


----------



## frugal.rock (12 July 2021)

ASX Announcement (ASX: AXE) 
12 July 2021 

First indication of on-chip qubit control 

Highlights 

• Significant 12CQ chip development progress made with the first quantum information signals detected that indicate on-chip qubit control. 

• Quantum control of qubits integrated with miniaturised chip devices under various environment and system conditions is required for 12CQ chip operation. 

• The progress made is a major technological feat and represents a crucial step towards realising 12CQ as a viable chip-based qubit architecture†. 

• Archer is advancing its world-first technology development with an immediate focus on achieving qubit control. 

• Archer is the only ASX listed company and one of a few players in the world developing a qubit processor chip in the quantum computing industry‡.


----------



## frugal.rock (12 July 2021)

It seems the above announcement attracted a decent rise.
Bullish close without a massive supply swamp.


----------



## frugal.rock (15 July 2021)

Any one else holding?

From 25th June, there seems to be a change of trading tone, ie; accumulation.
Momentum on the daily increasing.
I may be wrong, but I don't think it's retail buying and with apparent lack of supply, not sure where this current run will end if buying is indeed on a longer term outlook?

Having said that, if supply hits, it could be a brutal reversal on the SP as market depth appears thin.
Is it just a decent pump n dump, or is the move representative of the potential future?
Dunno, wait n see...


----------



## Craton (15 July 2021)

Didn't AXE nudge a buck 20 back in Feb?
Me thinks this stock is on a lot of watch lists and with the potential of the qubit chip the move higher could be the early movers getting set.
Like always, DYOR.
FWIW. 
AXE website has had a refresh of late too by the looks of it.


----------



## barney (15 July 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Any one else holding?




Nah. We are just happy to sit back and watch you bask in the profits Rock-man  

Had a quick look at the chart/price action ...

Normally a high range high Volume bar can be cause for some concern of a sharp retracement

However, this looks a little unorthodox at first glance 

The mandatory "inside day" tomorrow would still be positive under normal circumstances,

However, if I am any judge, *we will see another gap  higher on the Open* at least

Looks good Rock ... Onward and upward  

Could be your shout, lol.


----------



## frugal.rock (19 July 2021)

A very recent interview.
Looking forward to commercialisation announcements over the next 12 months.


----------



## frugal.rock (26 July 2021)

Here's a meme for you...ha!


----------



## wabullfrog (26 July 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Here's a meme for you...ha!
> 
> View attachment 127898
> 
> ...




Just cracked $1.50


----------



## frugal.rock (26 July 2021)

🙈🙉🙊

Please stick, please stick.... perhaps the meme is getting around? 
I wouldn't know...


----------



## frugal.rock (26 July 2021)

Secrets out, the fools have found it...









						Why the Archer Materials (ASX:AXE) share price is up 30% in a week
					

The Archer share price has been a gainer since last Friday's close after having a busy week in its semiconductor research.




					www.fool.com.au


----------



## apoenzyme (1 August 2021)

AXE please Joe.


----------



## apoenzyme (1 August 2021)




----------



## apoenzyme (2 August 2021)

Korean Patent Pending - announcement coming
Already approved


----------



## wabullfrog (10 August 2021)

apoenzyme said:


> Korean Patent Pending - announcement coming
> Already approved



Ahead of the news @apoenzyme 



			https://archerx.com.au/src/uploads/2021/08/20210810_South-Korean-patent-granted-for-12CQ-quantum-computing-chip-ASX-Release.pdf


----------



## apoenzyme (10 August 2021)

*South Korean patent for their 12CQ quantum computing chip has been announced at 1.52pm this afternoon AEST,




*


----------



## apoenzyme (10 August 2021)

wabullfrog said:


> Ahead of the news @apoenzyme
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Many Thanks @wabullfrog


----------



## apoenzyme (11 August 2021)

Chinese patent approved for 12CQ quantum computing chip has been announced at 10,09am AEST today.


----------



## barney (11 August 2021)

Well done you lads who hold. Noice


----------



## debtfree (11 August 2021)

Had to add a chart since it looks so good .....


----------



## breaker (11 August 2021)

Hi All in at !.40 out at !.90 any more legs ya reckon


----------



## frugal.rock (11 August 2021)

breaker said:


> Hi All in at !.40 out at !.90 any more legs ya reckon



Legs a plenty like Octopi or crabs
 🐙🦀
You just might need to hold longer than 2 weeks to realise it 😅


----------



## frugal.rock (12 August 2021)

Legs ? 🤸


----------



## apoenzyme (13 August 2021)

*$2.37 COB 4.10pm 13/8/2021 AEST




*


----------



## apoenzyme (16 August 2021)

*Announcement this morning 9.53am 16/8/21 AEST




*


----------



## barney (16 August 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Legs ?




Legs indeed!  Starting to look like my mate Sammy the Spider!


----------



## frugal.rock (16 August 2021)

Nice to finally be holding a runaway...
Am HODLing on for dear life. 🙈


----------



## Sean K (16 August 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Nice to finally be holding a runaway...
> Am HODLing on for dear life. 🙈




Extraordinary. Congrats!


----------



## barney (17 August 2021)

Bit of profit taking into the blue-sky which is to be expected.

As long as either of the short term Support levels hold and the accumulation remains, it still looks pretty good.  (Don't hold)

ps. Secondary Support immediately tested after the Open but bounced quickly.  Scary but positive


----------



## frugal.rock (17 August 2021)

Yeah, it's just King Kong shaking the little monkeys out of the tree... I think. 🙈


----------



## barney (17 August 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Yeah, it's just King Kong shaking the little monkeys out of the tree... I think. 🙈




More than likely.

There are a lot of Monkeys holding valuable bananas at the moment of course, so the tree may cop more than a couple of shakes   

Always nervous times when the SP gets a little hammered after a big rise.


----------



## apoenzyme (17 August 2021)

Hoping all you holders are accumulating after the high prices.

Best of luck


----------



## frugal.rock (23 August 2021)

apoenzyme said:


> Hoping all you holders are accumulating after the high prices.



The SP was around $2.20 when you posted...

So, looking at the chart, there's no indication yet that sellers are finished. 
Daily systems I presume were out on Tuesday or Wednesday last week, and presuming many/most?, but not all, weekly systems will be out today.

SP currently back at pre-existing level/ trend before breakout.
Will be watching closely this week for a reversal for re-entry opportunity, particularly today and tomorrow.


----------



## barney (23 August 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Will be watching closely this week for a *reversal *for re-entry opportunity, particularly today and tomorrow.




Positive price action today Rock     (Hourly Chart)


----------



## frugal.rock (24 August 2021)

Overnight US lead in may set the stage today with AXE potentially being a beneficiary.

NVIDIA up 5.5%, AMD up 4%
NASDAQ up 1.55%
US Tech stocks at 52 week highs;
Cisco, Motorola, Adobe, Autodesk.
The inflation trade seems dead again for now.


----------



## frugal.rock (31 August 2021)

Announcement today.

"Notification of return of capital by way of in specie distribution of +securities in another entity"

Does this mean holders will get free stocks in a company to be listed soon?
It's all a bit gobble de gook to me!
Can anyone with experience in these types of matters please explain?
I would be much obliged.


----------



## frugal.rock (12 September 2021)

So no great damage attained on last Thursday's market down day and a strong up bar Friday.

While 1solid up bar doesn't indicate consolidation has finished, it's a good start.
I'm  expecting some more positive movement over the next few weeks.
Will be looking for confirmation of that to start in this next week.


----------



## aus_trader (13 September 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Does this mean holders will get free stocks in a company to be listed soon?



Yeah, that's what it sounds like when iTech shares get IPO'ed...


----------



## frugal.rock (17 September 2021)

AXE man is back!


----------



## aus_trader (17 September 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> AXE man is back!
> 
> View attachment 130392
> 
> ...



Finished strong...







Taking out a few immediate levels of resistance.


----------



## wabullfrog (20 September 2021)

aus_trader said:


> Finished strong...
> 
> View attachment 130398
> 
> ...




In amongst a lot of red AXE has continued with the upwards momentum of the last couple of days.

Speculation on US Patent being formally granted very soon?


----------



## wabullfrog (20 September 2021)

wabullfrog said:


> In amongst a lot of red AXE has continued with the upwards momentum of the last couple of days.
> 
> Speculation on US Patent being formally granted very soon?




Talk about putting the mocker on!


----------



## frugal.rock (22 September 2021)

ASX Announcement (ASX: AXE) 22 September 2021 
US patent granted for 12CQ quantum computing chip 
Highlights 
• Archer reaches its most significant early-stage commercialisation milestone  
with the granting of a US patent for the 12CQ quantum computing chip.  
• The patent grant protects Archer’s 12CQ chip technology IP and allows the  Company to explore opportunities to work with quantum computing  
partners in the US. 
• US companies are considered to be the dominantforce driving innovation in  the semiconductor and computing industries. 
• Archer is the only ASX listed company and one of a few players in the world 
with a patent portfolio protecting a qubit processor chip technology in the  semiconductor industry†.


----------



## apoenzyme (22 September 2021)

*X Announcement (ASX: AXE) 22 September 2021 US patent granted for 12CQ quantum computing chip Highlights*

• Archer reaches its most significant early-stage commercialisation milestone with the granting of a US patent for the 12CQ quantum computing chip.
• The patent grant protects Archer’s 12CQ chip technology IP and allows the Company to explore opportunities to work with quantum computing partners in the US.
• US companies are considered to be the dominantforce driving innovation in the semiconductor and computing industries.
• Archer is the only ASX listed company and one of a few players in the world with a patent portfolio protecting a qubit processor chip technology in the semiconductor industry†.


----------



## over9k (22 September 2021)

This looks like the most degenerate thread on ASF today, so how are we all doing folks?


----------



## frugal.rock (22 September 2021)

over9k said:


> This looks like the most degenerate thread on ASF today, so how are we all doing folks?



Well, it wasn't degenerate, but then you turned up... 😅

Doing ok, yourself?

I have previously mused that this company will likely be lost to Aus.
Question is, will it go to EU or USA. I expect Silicon Valley will be all over this sooner or later whilst it's still cheap.

Around half a billion MC seems like a proper bargain... although it won't get sold that cheap. At least double that imo.

@apoenzyme 
I beat you by seconds...ha!


----------



## aus_trader (22 September 2021)

Company making great progress, nice to see...






Surprisingly a lot of profit taking must've kicked in as early morning gains have evaporated...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 October 2021)

Archer Materials has tapped Canaccord Genuity and Taylor Collison to raise $15 million via a placement.

The offer was priced at *$1.45 a share *which is a 16.4 per cent discount to the last traded price, according to a term sheet sent to investors. The placement in not underwritten.

Archer also plans to raise *$5 million via a share purchase plan* to shareholders, also priced at $1.45 a share and not underwritten.


----------



## wabullfrog (4 October 2021)

AXE is trading again, predictably SP has taken a fair hit.

Below is an excerpt from todays announcement related to the proposed SPP for existing holders. As a new investor in shares my exposure to SPP have been very limited & I was wondering if the bolded text is a normal condition?



			https://archerx.com.au/src/uploads/2021/10/20211004_15m-successfully-raised-via-an-institutional-placement-ASX-Release.pdf
		






> Archer’s existing eligible shareholders, being those shareholders that are residents in Australia
> or New Zealand that held Archer shares as at 7:00pm (Sydney time) on Friday, 1 October 2021,
> will  be  invited  to  participate  in  the  SPP  at  the  same  issue  price  as  the  Placement  (A$1.45  per
> share). The SPP will provide eligible shareholders the opportunity to increase their holding by
> up to A$30,000 without incurring any brokerage or transaction costs.





> The SPP is targeted to raise up to A$5 million and is not underwritten. Archer may increase or
> decrease the size of the SPP and/or scale back applications under the SPP at its discretion. Any
> scale-back  will  be  applied  to  the  extent  and  in  the  manner,  Archer  sees  fit,  which  may  include
> taking  into  account  a  number  of  factors  such  as  the  size  of  an  applicant's  shareholding  at  the
> ...


----------



## frugal.rock (8 October 2021)

Record date for Itech IPO is 13th Oct and issue next day.
So I take that to mean today would be the last day for buying AXE to get the "free" attaching Itech shares.
Distribution ratio, (approx)
4.78 AXE shares = 1 Itech share

Itech shares have IPO'd at $0.20 and the full (maximum) subscription of $7mill was taken up. 

Recent CR at $1.45 for $15 mill and current SPP for $5 mill max at same price, SPP ends later this month.


----------



## frugal.rock (14 October 2021)

ASX Announcement 
(Market sensitive)
(ASX:  AXE) 14 October 2021

Early-stage validation of qubit robustness

Highlights

• Robustness of qubit coherence validated for the first time in an inert atmosphere at room temperature.

• The work demonstrates a significant advantage over competing room-temperature qubit proposals that rely on high vacuum environments, such 
as ion-traps, that are difficult to integrate onboard mobile devices.

• Archer is well-funded to progress its 12CQ chip technology development after recently raising A$15 million via an institutional placement.

• Archer is the only ASX listed company and one of a few players in the world developing qubit processor chip technology in the semiconductor industry†.


----------



## frugal.rock (15 October 2021)

At the current SP of $1.63, i would expect a bit of a flurry on the SPP at $1.45 for around $5 mil.
Will be interesting to see if it closes early.

Chart looking interesting also, almost like it wants to break out?, however, I would expect some tethering to the SPP price to keep a lid on things for a while...however US chipmakers up nicely overnight, so who knows?


----------



## Sean K (15 October 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> At the current SP of $1.63, i would expect a bit of a flurry on the SPP at $1.45 for around $5 mil.
> Will be interesting to see if it closes early.
> 
> Chart looking interesting also, almost like it wants to break out?, however, I would expect some tethering to the SPP price to keep a lid on things for a while...however US chipmakers up nicely overnight, so who knows?




It's right on significant resistance at 1.63 and about to hit 20d sma. Would be a feat to get straight through.


----------



## frugal.rock (15 October 2021)

kennas said:


> It's right on significant resistance at 1.63 and about to hit 20d sma. Would be a feat to get straight through.



Yep, a little tethered to that $1.45 price untill SPP closed.

Meanwhile,
AXE weilders eligible to receive the new ITM Itech shares should see there new holdings today.  
Mine are in.


----------



## frugal.rock (18 October 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> At the current SP of $1.63, i would expect a bit of a flurry on the SPP at $1.45 for around $5 mil.
> Will be interesting to see if it closes early.



Closing early, doubled to 
$10 mill...


----------



## frugal.rock (25 October 2021)

SPP results announcement today indicating good demand, imo.

"The SPP was originally targeting to raise $5 million.
Due to significant demand from eligible shareholders, on 18 October 2021, the Company announced the amount raised under the SPP would be increased to $10 million. 

*The Company has received subscriptions for $25.4 million,* which means that SPP applications will all be scaled back in accordance with the terms of the SPP offer document dated
7 October 2021.

The new SPP shares are expected to be allotted on 27 October 2021."

Approx 6.9 million shares to be issued.


----------



## frugal.rock (3 November 2021)

AXE pushing along. 
Had thought it looked like it was ending a consolidation period yesterday... breaking away from the $1.50 mark.
Held.


----------



## frugal.rock (4 November 2021)

ASX Announcement (ASX: AXE) 
4 November 2021 

Early-stage assembly of biochip components 

Highlights 

• Archer fabricates and integrates nanosized biochip components in microfluidic channels on chip compatible substrates.

• The microfluidic channels are less than 20 micrometres in width (about 3 times thinner than a human hair). 

• The work validates the Company’s early-stage capabilities in developing a  
significant aspect of lab-on-a-chip devices†, required for the future  
operation of Archer’s biochip.

• Lab-on-a-chip devices are a subset of Sensors/MEMS products that represent a high-growth opportunity in the semiconductor industry‡.


----------



## frugal.rock (4 November 2021)

A quick squiz at the chart and the accumulation/ distribution indicator.
A 3 month daily chart shows an upturn in accumulation.
More pronounced on a 1 month chart, see below.
To me, this confirms my bias of "untethering" from recent CR/SPP price of $1.45
I suspect most profit takers have been shaken out by now...?


----------



## peter2 (4 November 2021)

Interesting, I wasn't aware of Archers other deep tech research in medical diagnostics "Lab in a chip".
Today's price BO of the ledge looks promising.


----------



## aus_trader (5 November 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> A quick squiz at the chart and the accumulation/ distribution indicator.
> A 3 month daily chart shows an upturn in accumulation.
> More pronounced on a 1 month chart, see below.
> To me, this confirms my bias of "untethering" from recent CR/SPP price of $1.45
> ...



Looks like the uptrend has resumed, at least on this shorter-term time scale.

Was also covered as a news podcast elsewhere...


----------



## frugal.rock (5 November 2021)

peter2 said:


> Interesting, I wasn't aware of Archers other deep tech research in medical diagnostics "Lab in a chip".
> Today's price BO of the ledge looks promising.



Looking at a 3 month or 6 month chart, I'm seeing a rounded double bottom. 
Am no expert on double bottoms, but I believe they are known to be bullish. 
Am guessing, because it is rounded, it's been created by lower than average volatility?  

What I'm really wondering is;
if double bottoms are seen as bullish, is a sharp w pattern more attractive as a signal, or a smooth rounded one?  

On a side note, have observed some US stocks overnight, that may or may not have some bearing on AXE today.

Notably;
QUALCOMM up 12.7%
NVIDIA           up 12%
AMD               up 5.3%
NASDAQ        up 0.8%

I note that AXE has recently changed the sector they resided in.
Previously was Materials I believe?
Is now in the Semiconductors & Semiconductors equipment sector.


----------



## aus_trader (5 November 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> What I'm really wondering is;
> if double bottoms are seen as bullish, is a sharp w pattern more attractive as a signal, or a smooth rounded one?



I think they both have some merit.

However round bottoms take a lot of bars to form usually, therefore can have more validity. A W bottom can form just in the thick of volatility with just a few price bars, so need to be taken in perspective.


----------



## frugal.rock (5 November 2021)

Well, I hope the market is pleased with itself. 
Have just found it stopped me out at 3:59pm... had just raised the bar on it last night too. 😾
Wil be very hissed if it gaps up on Mundy.


----------



## frugal.rock (17 November 2021)

Wonder if this news rubs off?
Quantum computing labelled "critical technology".









						How Australia is set to be a 'quantum technology leader in the Indo-Pacific'
					

Australia will invest $100 million in new technologies to help bolster the nation's defence capabilities and ensure the country remains "strong and safe".




					www.skynews.com.au


----------



## frugal.rock (1 December 2021)

Hot off the press.

ASX Announcement (ASX:  AXE) 
1 December 2021 

Archer develops sensing pathways to detect genetic  
information 

Highlights 
• Archer has developed its first biochemical reactions for application in its  
biochip technology. 

• *The reactions have the potential for on-chip detection and quantification of specific DNA or RNA fragments relevant to viruses and bacteria. *

• The work is a significant step in the Company’s development of its biochip†, providing potential reaction mechanisms for the technology’s future operation and applications in disease detection. 

• The biochip has been developed in-house by Archer staff and Archer owns 100% of the biochip technology intellectual property.


_Might put a rocket onto it in the current Omicron market sentiment?_


----------



## Craton (14 December 2021)

Quantum computing and Human Health.
What's not to like about this AXE innovation, creating a room temperature qubit processor?
Healthwise, one thing AXE is planning, along with patent and IP creation, is rapid multi-disease detection biochips.


----------



## TechnoCap (2 January 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Hot off the press.
> 
> ASX Announcement (ASX:  AXE)
> 1 December 2021
> ...



Where’s the rocket?


----------



## craigj (2 January 2022)

I like this for the 2022 comp    The chart shows a really nice retracement and strong support at the 1.10 level


----------



## frugal.rock (2 January 2022)

TechnoCap said:


> Where’s the rocket?



Discarded, out of rocket fuel on the back nine, after hitting a high of $3.08 earlier in the year...
I should have emphasised the "might" and the question mark?


----------



## TechnoCap (8 January 2022)

What are we thinking here team on the current accumulation phase being ready to launch in an upward trajectory in 2022?
This is one of the top picks for me this year with some strong projects being realised.


----------



## frugal.rock (13 January 2022)

TechnoCap said:


> What are we thinking here team on the current accumulation phase being ready to launch in an upward trajectory in 2022?



Launching...







ASX Announcement (ASX: AXE) 
13 January 2022 

Graphene integrated with silicon electronics 

Highlights 

• Archer addresses a key nanotech challenge in its biochip development by successfully integrating single atom-thick graphene on a silicon wafer. 

• Archer intends to use graphene as an ultrasensitive sensor for detecting and  analysing diseases. 

• The biochip has been developed in-house by Archer staff and Archer owns 100% of the biochip technology intellectual property.


----------



## TechnoCap (13 January 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Launching...
> 
> View attachment 135697
> 
> ...



but I haven't got the seatbelt on...oh yes I do

interesting to watch this unfold


----------



## frugal.rock (23 February 2022)

Just out after open.

ASX Announcement (ASX:  AXE)
23 February 2022

European patent granted for 12CQ quantum computing chip

Highlights

• Archer expands on its 12CQ chip technology patent protection in the US, China, South Korea, and Japan, with a European patent grant providing protection in a further 12 countries including the UK, France, and Germany.

• The granted patents protect a proposed qubit processor chip that offers a path to realise practical quantum computing.

• The patent grant is a significant step in the Company’s efforts to participate in Europe’s multi-billion dollar quantum computing ecosystem.

• Archer is the only ASX listed company and one of a few players in the world developing qubit processor chip technology in the semiconductor industry†.


----------



## signalFollower (23 February 2022)

decided to Jump on board AXE today, it was mentioned a while ago on the daily business livestream on The Call segment.

I had been watching the chart for a while and it bounced numerous times just above $1.00, so even though still showing a downtrend signal for me, I decided the positive news and the multiple bounces around these price levels, as possibly a bottom forming.

Weekly chart below - bars are painted according to my signal the trend colours


----------



## TechnoCap (24 March 2022)

barely a heartbeat lately - monitoring for higher levels of support as I believe in the stocks potential


----------



## signalFollower (27 March 2022)

TechnoCap said:


> barely a heartbeat lately - monitoring for higher levels of support as I believe in the stocks potential



it does need something to turn it around for sure


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (31 March 2022)

Archer Materials Limited (AXE, formerly Archer Exploration Limited) is a technology company that operates within the semiconductor industry. The Company is developing advanced semiconductor devices, including chips relevant to quantum computing and medical diagnostics.

No fish.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (31 March 2022)

I am sorry to have been obtuse about AXE @frugal.rock .

The No Fish alludes to AXE's significant use of graphite in their diagnostic chips. 

As a believer in buying fish rather than fishing for them I can only refer you to Freddy's Fishing and outdoors who flog graphite rods and the uselessness of fishing over buying them at the fish shop.



			https://www.freddys.com.au/collections/graphite-rods
		


gg


----------



## frugal.rock (31 March 2022)

Thanks gg.
My brain wasn't quite working...
However, the question remains, plain or chicken salt on yer chips ?
Or both...?
 (I don't endorse optus)


----------



## frugal.rock (28 April 2022)

Some might be interested to see and read the Goldman Sachs Emerging Tech Series Investor Presentation announcement from Archer today.
Available from your favourite annoucement provider or the ASX directly.

Chart looks like Lake Placid for now.
Would be nice to see @Garpal Gumnut s pick get into the green for the month.

Have doubled my small holding at current price. (Average $0.965 which coincidently is Garps comp entry price 🤯)


----------



## TechnoCap (23 May 2022)

Making progress in the chip space...


----------



## frugal.rock (22 July 2022)

Announcement yesterday.
Some further progress.
Part summary.

12CQ quantum device modelling shows compatibility with existing fabrication processes

Highlights
• Advanced semiconductor device modelling supports Archer’s 12CQ 
quantum devices’ compatibility with existing industrial foundry processes.
• The results will be used to determine which commercial foundries Archer
will engage with regarding future fabrication.
• Integrating qubit materials with complex electronics compatible with 
industrial-scale fabrication is a significant challenge in quantum computing.

Held.
3 month chart, daily bars.


----------



## TechnoCap (22 July 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Announcement yesterday.
> Some further progress.
> Part summary.
> 
> ...



Up and about finally with more to come


----------



## Craton (22 November 2022)

SP getting an uptick: https://www2.asx.com.au/markets/company/axe



> Powerful supercomputers validate 12CQ qubit material uniqueness
> 
> Highlights
> • Some of the most powerful supercomputers have been used to pinpoint the origins
> ...


----------



## Craton (28 December 2022)

AXE is my 2023 again also.

AXE - Quantum and Human Health Technologies
Technologies to shape future economies

We’re building devices that push the boundaries of modern technology. Our development spans quantum computing qubit processors, lab-on-chip biosensors, and more.


----------



## frugal.rock (31 December 2022)

AXE has been a bit dissapointing on the SP front, however, I feel it needs to be treated like a cheese, or wine or spirit even, and let it get to the maturity it requires of itself to be "in its prime".

Am not holding ATM, however I concede it's one of those stocks that could depart the docks again very quickly and at short notice.

I will try to give it a good scrub over in these holidays.... a 2023 pick from me. Monthly bars on the chart.


----------

